# orange chromide fry



## OwenL (Mar 6, 2008)

If the line bred orange colored orange chromide produces fry, what are the chances that the fry will end up retaining the original non-orange coloration? I ask this because My Orange chromides have been trying to spawn and I just wanted to know whether or not i'd end up with more Orange orange chromides or ones with the natural wild coloration closer to green/silver.


----------

